
Why in times of Covid-19 you can not walk/run/bike close to each other - seapunk
https://medium.com/@jurgenthoelen/belgian-dutch-study-why-in-times-of-covid-19-you-can-not-walk-run-bike-close-to-each-other-a5df19c77d08
======
seapunk
Update which deserves to be read:
[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74az9/the-viral-study-
ab...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/v74az9/the-viral-study-about-
runners-spreading-coronavirus-is-not-actually-a-study)

